# Hand gun question



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Have not checked this forum for a while so not sure if this has been discussed.
Does anyone use a red dot scope on a pistol ? ?
...


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

I use an Ultra Dot on my T/C Contender, 44 Mag. If you have great vision you may not need it, I love it. If you buy a cheaper one, you will be disappointed, especially on big calibres. John


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a hologram on one of my barrels for one of my S&W model 41....but don't play with it much


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

tasco pro pt from the early 90's on my ruger redhawk stainless 44mag 7 1/2'' barrel
twister


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

i too use an ultra dot.. on an encore (375 win)... like mentioned above, any others and you'll be disappointed.

i use the 30mm 4min dot


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

I just put a red dot on my S&W .41 mag this year. Took a nice little buck on opening day at 40 yards. Sweet set-up. I put it on after missing 3 shots on the same deer last year. It was a real help in low light conditions.


----------

